
5 month – 5 products – $5,000 revenue - mohameddev
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/5-month-5-products-5-000-revenue-42965462f1
======
megamindbrian2
I like the sheet to site idea. I've made a few importers from sheets to web,
so this looks useful to me.

